# EMT Achieve-Paramedic



## futuremedic (Aug 18, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone on here has used the EMT acheive to help study for the NREMT-P test. I have been using it and so far like it...just wondering what others thought.


----------



## NorCalMedic (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes i think it is a very helpful tool to use when studying for NR. Dont use it as your only guide though. Use the book and EMT achieve simultaniously. The reason why is you will start to see repeditive questions on EMT achieve and it will begin to be to easy for you to pass with 100%. Something that helped me was taking a NR prep course. Not sure if something like that is offered where you are from but it did prove very helpful for me. Good luck


----------



## marineman (Aug 19, 2009)

I used it mostly to help get used to the way the questions are written. By the time you're taking your test that should be all you need if you studied hard throughout your class. It is designed as a review tool not a learning tool so like was already mentioned use the program to get a feeling of where you stand, then go to your book and brush up on areas that you're not real strong in.


----------



## Jon (Aug 21, 2009)

I used it - I passed successfully.

I think the FISDAP exams and their "learning prescription" was even MORE helpful... but this is a good study guide.


----------

